# Anyone With a Catamaran in Ft. Lauderdale?



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

This is an unusual request, but a sincere one.

I have a good friend in a bit of an unhappy situation with his wife of 10 years. Together, they have been building a catamaran for the past two years. Although, still not complete, it is close to being ready to splash.

Without going into details, my friend is looking for a catamaran in the Ft. Lauderdale area to meet with his wife next thursday morning. He is hoping to win her back, and not throw away their dream that is so close to being finished.

If all goes well, it would be for a few hours. He is willing to pay $200.00 cash just to use the boat as a meeting place. I guess the only thing is to stress that they would be just sitting on the boat at the dock talking...

If you want to throw in some violin players, a bottle of vino, a chef and gourmet meal, that would be great! Just kidding....

From my friend-

Yes, good thinking, Ralph.

If I can find something out by the ICW (rather than in the Canals) all the better too, because it will have a nice breeze and have all that magic of the ocean.

I do kind of need a catamaran though, so when it does click, I can remind her that we have one of these, mostly done, just sitting around and that the dream (it was her dream - she chose it) is still there and waiting. That it doesn't have to end because of a little money setback.

I also have to be careful of large powerboats. That will just trigger bad memories for her. She wasn't a fan of working on megayachts.

But if anyone can broadcast this request out far and wide to anyone they know it Fort Lauderdale, it would be extremely helpful. I'm a man trying to save his wife and his marriage.

Please Help Me to Save This If You Can!

Ralph
http://www.sailblogs.com/member/brogdon/


----------



## TropicCat (Oct 14, 2008)

From what your friend shared with me, his issue isn't a catamaran, it's dealing with the single guy who's been hitting on his wife. At this point, his marriage may be at such a low that it's irretrievable.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

I read about this over at stuff. Seriously sad stuff RTB. You're a good dude for trying to help him out.

I swear, man, I've seen so very few "building my own boat" things turn out well. I'm a firm believer in buy and go. This whole thing just underscores that.

Fair winds to Sully.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Now stuffiminto is inaccessible to add to Sully's woes.


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

TropicCat said:


> From what your friend shared with me, his issue isn't a catamaran, it's dealing with the single guy who's been hitting on his wife. At this point, his marriage may be at such a low that it's irretrievable.


Do you have an email for him? Ask him what's up with the site?


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Jeez, everything sully touches lately seems to be crashing. He started a thread on multihulls4us earlier today, and now Multihulls is down.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

RTB said:


> Do you have an email for him? Ask him what's up with the site?


Well that sucks. You had some good threads going on over there Ralph. I liked to check in on them.

Start some of those here.


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

smackdaddy said:


> Start some of those here.


Maybe a BFS post, if we ever do the 150 mile crossing from here in Carrabelle to Clearwater. :laugher Seriously, I'll be trying to avoid any bad stuff though. My wife isn't so comfortable offshore....uke

If any members are in this area, stop by the boat for a beer. It's a nice little hang out here. http://www.c-quartersmarina.com/

Ralph
http://www.sailblogs.com/member/brogdon/


----------

